# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Nachlese zum 3. Info-Tag PK in Bielefeld

## Heinz Kurt

Nachlese zum 3. Info-Tag PK in Bielefeld

Liebe Mitstreiter,
für diese sehr informative Veranstaltung möchte ich Wolfhard Frost mit seiner Mannschaft und den geladenen Akteuren, die sich überwiegend aus Leitern von BPS-SHG´s rekrutierten, - sicher auch im Namen der vielen Besucher - meinen herzlichen Dank aussprechen.

Was mich selbst betrifft, so dürfte allgemein aufgefallen sein, daß mir auf dem Podium zum Abschluß förmlich die Stimme versagte und deshalb einiges unausgesprochen blieb. So z.B., daß ich einmal selbst unter dem Schock der Diagnose Krebs stand und deshalb auch weiß, daß Nicht-Betroffene das Ausmaß der inneren Belastung kaum nachvollziehen können. Deshalb möchte auch ich Betroffenen helfen, diese Krise durch begründete Zuversicht zu überwinden, um sich in der neuen Situation leichter zurechtfinden zu können. Ich möchte darüber berichten, daß es eine hervorragend aufgestellte Prostata-Selbsthilfe-Organisation (BPS) gibt, die umfassend aufklärt und informiert. Betroffene können in den Selbsthilfegruppen über ihre Sorgen und Nöte sprechen und mit anderen Betroffenen Erfahrungen austauschen.

Nachdem mir eine sehr ungünstige Prognose gestellt wurde, hatte ich mir selbst als erstes Ziel gesetzt, den ersten Geburtstag unseres Enkelkindes ANNA zu erleben. Jetzt ist ANNA in die 3. Schulklasse gekommen! Dieses erleben zu dürfen, verdanke ich weitgehend dem ehrenamtlichen Engagement in den BPS-Selbsthilfegruppen, insbesondere mehreren 
SHG-Leitern, die mich bei meinen Recherchen unterstützten und mir Mut machten. Leider sind zwei von ihnen heute nicht mehr unter uns, so daß sie mein Dank für ihre Hilfe auf diesem Wege nicht mehr erreicht. Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Kraft, um sich weiterhin so engagiert in die Selbsthilfe einbringen zu können.

Allen Betroffenen einen guten Verlauf wünscht Heinz Kurt

(an www.prostata-sh.info und bps)

----------

